# Maps



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I just paid the $9 for the 2 year subscription to the maps and manuals via PayPal. How long does it take to go through before I can actually download the maps? 

Also, my 08 has stock air filter, snorkeled, and has a HMF slip-on exhaust. Do you think this would be the closest map for my setup? Only thing different is the slip-on. Or would you reccommend a different map?

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=237


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id give it a try and see how you like it, there not that hard to change if you dont.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

10-fer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be able to instantly d/l


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep once u got the badge you have the ability


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

cool, well slight probelm I encountered yesterday....  The PCIII currently has a map on it from a bike that had the big bore kit on it. Needless to say, my bike wont even start with that map. Well, guess what else I dont have? Yep, the 9 volt external power supply to power up the PCIII unit. So I had to order one last night, so looks like Ill have to wait a few more days now.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i just run the usb cable from the pcIII to my laptop and loaded my files that way, i never needed the 9 volt adapter


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

We had it hooked up to laptop via the USB but it wouldn't transfer the file. We even went to the power commander website and followed the how to instructions. It said unit must be powered up either by the bike running or the 9 volt external supply in order to transfer file. Without it the laptop program said communication error


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea i guess mine was running when i uploaded the files, yours wont run at all with the tune that is on the PCIII?


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Nope. It has the big bore map on it. It's ok though, the 9 volt supply was only $12 plus $9 shipping.


----------

